# Non resident property tax



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

We are non residents and read about this tax when we purchased. Last year I went into the tax office in Malaga, got a couple of forms, filled them in and paid the tax, no problem.

I have tried to do the same this year but they gave me a web link and said they had to be filled in online. It looks nothing like the paper form and the instructions aren't particularly helpful. It just comes up with a pageful of errors.

I was wondering if anyone had come across a definitive set of instructions for completing these forms (either in English or Spanish) or if anyone knows how to complete them online.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jp1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Campesina said:


> We are non residents and read about this tax when we purchased. Last year I went into the tax office in Malaga, got a couple of forms, filled them in and paid the tax, no problem.
> 
> I have tried to do the same this year but they gave me a web link and said they had to be filled in online. It looks nothing like the paper form and the instructions aren't particularly helpful. It just comes up with a pageful of errors.
> 
> ...


I will be doing mine in the next month or so. I was told last year that this years submission had to be on-line.

Just out of curiosity is it now in English?


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

The forms are in both Spanish and English, as are the instructions, but neither make much sense.


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

Obviously not many non resident owners on this forum but thanks to the person who sent me a message pointing me in the right direction /SNIP/


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

Due to the incredible amount of interest shown in this subject I thought I would post the final result of my effort to pay our taxes before I go. 

I took our declarations to the bank and after a bit of argument over the fact that they claimed I had not printed out enough pages, which I had, and some ringing around to find out what they had to do, they finally started the process for payment. Unfortunately the bar codes wouldn't work which, I understand, is par for the course but they were able to input the information manually by entering some kind of four letter code shown on the sticky labels which I used last year and which I had the foresight to take with me thanks to the excellent information and advice I had gleaned from a source which has to remain nameless.

It is a little disconcerting that it appears that I was the first client of this bank, which is said to be the main choice of well over five hundred non-resident property owners in this particular area, to pay the tax this year and that last year I was the only one to do so. Hopefully it will be bonanza time for the tax authorities when they catch up with the tax evaders especially if the have the power to go back four or five years as they do in other countries.

Information on how to fill in the online form can be found by entering the words non-resident imputed income tax into Google.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Campesina said:


> Due to the incredible amount of interest shown in this subject I thought I would post the final result of my effort to pay our taxes before I go.
> 
> I took our declarations to the bank and after a bit of argument over the fact that they claimed I had not printed out enough pages, which I had, and some ringing around to find out what they had to do, they finally started the process for payment. Unfortunately the bar codes wouldn't work which, I understand, is par for the course but they were able to input the information manually by entering some kind of four letter code shown on the sticky labels which I used last year and which I had the foresight to take with me thanks to the excellent information and advice I had gleaned from a source which has to remain nameless.
> 
> ...


thanks for that

to save anyone googling here's a link to the forms

http://www.agenciatributaria.es/AEAT/Contenidos_Comunes/La_Agencia_Tributaria/Modelos_y_formularios/Declaraciones/Modelos_200_al_299/210/mod210e.pdf

& here's one to the instructions in English

https://www.agenciatributaria.gob.es/static_files/AEAT_Sede/Ayuda/GF00/en_Instr_210.pdf


----------



## Soy guiri (Dec 4, 2010)

*tax*

If one google it, it is much better as there are lots of links to people who will give you step by step accounts on how to do it, with just the forms some people will still struggle, and as the last posters said, there is a wealth of great info, just by googling " help with filling in non residents tax form for Spain " or something to that effect. 
When I posted a link to it, which was removed from here, I hadn't realised that links to infomation to help people wasn't allowed, being new is my excuse Lol !

The above links are out of date, that is now not the way to do it, its all done by digital signature now


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

The actual link to the form is:

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/es13/h/ie02100b.html?idi=EN

Unfortunately the official tax office instructions only deal with the academia and mathematics of filling in the forms. Unfortunately they do not address the myriad of IT and technical problems that arise when one tries to do so especially when using Windows 7 in conjunction with IE9 hence the need to Google for instructions.


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

Just a final note to this saga. I had a call from the bank this morning asking if they could put someone in touch with me who wanted to pay their tax but who was having difficulty with getting the form to work. I suppose it was a bit churlish of me to say no but an image of open floodgates passed through my mind so I just gave them the link to pass on and wished them luck.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

We own two properties in Spain, when we bought the first one in 2004, we appointed a solicitor, to do all our taxes, property and council tax,as we lived overseas.
The solicitor we used is based in Torreveija.
Then when we bought this place we live in 3 yrs ago, whilst still living half way between here and the far east, we just popped in her office and added this house to her work list. Originally we had to show our passports, and give her power of attorney, it is great, she just gets on with the hassle of sorting out our taxes, all the forms are a doddle for her, as she is used to it.


----------



## Soy guiri (Dec 4, 2010)

*tax*

And I imagine she also charges you for the service


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

When we were first considering the purchase of a property in Spain I did a lot of research and a recurring theme was along the lines of 'Put no trust whatsoever in the integrity of the Spanish legal profession and never, under any circumstances, give a Spanish property lawyer a power of attorney. 

In view of this, and being in a profession where I am more accustomed to giving help and advice than taking it I decided to carry out my own conveyancing on the property and the only contact I had with a lawyer was the toe-rag who was acting for the sellers who not only tried to pull the wool over my eyes on several occasions but was ripping off his own clients at the same time. I have since read and heard of many horror stories of people who have been let down by their lawyers and I am glad that I went my own way.

Having gone through all that I wasn't about to give up on the tax forms the paper version of which I managed quite well last year. The problem this year was the fact that, apparently in common with many other people, I had difficulty in getting the online form to generate the required PDF document. I am glad to say that after a few minutes of expert advice on another forum I achieved my aim.


----------



## jp1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Campesina,

Glad you got it all sorted in the end. I am now doing mine, as a pretty computer literate IT professional I shudder to think how most people will cope with the new online form. My first task was to download a more recent version of Java as my current version was out of date!

I would ideally like to submit mine through a digital certificate and avoid the trip to the bank and of course the unnecessary printing of forms. However, the instructions I have found that detail the work involved with a digital certificate seems ridiculous, so I will continue printing.

Anyway I have a question for you. Have you submitted a wealth tax declaration?

Having owned 2 properties at one time I had to complete form 714 (wealth tax) for a couple of years. It was such a relief when it was abolished, but prior to that we all had to compete form 212 (combined wealth tax and income tax).

According to here

Agencia Tributaria - Important issues

Wealth tax was re-introduced for the 2011 tax year. But I have seen no mention on forums about submitting this return or using the original 212 form.

I have missed something and in fact non-residents with only one property just need to complete form 210 and not submit wealth tax declaration.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Wealth tax has NEVER (recently) been abolished. What they did was to reduce the taxation to 0%. In that way it could be re-introduced (which it now has) without the need to go before parliament.


The new limits are so high that you would have to have wealth in excess of 700k euros (each) to have to pay anything. For Spanish residents, €300.000 can then be deducted from the value of the family home before it is added to the total asset calculation

Maybe this is why they haven't asked you for a declaration?


----------



## jp1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, I looked around after I posted to see what the limits are. However, I am still expecting it is necessary to submit a null declaration.


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

jp1, sorry to have taken so long to reply to your post but I don't visit this forum very often.

I am not an expert on Spanish tax, I just like to find out things for myself rather than pay for incorrect and misleading information from some ill-informed lawyer or other so-called 'tax expert'.

The combined form was 214 not 212 and it is now only available for download under the heading 'Modelos vigentes en períodos anteriores' so I think that any declaration should be made on form 714 even if it only for one property.

The threshold of €700.000 per person would surely exclude most non-residents from the need to submit a wealth tax declaration. As far as I have been able to ascertain a nil declaration is not necessary.

The procedure for obtaining a digital certificate is not as daunting as it appears. Apart from one visit to your local town hall or other designated office everything can be done from your computer. You just have to be sure to use the same browser and not reinstall your operating system during the process.


----------

